# Oh, we just want to compromise on Gun Control



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't take credit for this because I stole it off another thread over at the Orange site. But I thought it was important for everyone here to see as well.

Comedian Adam Carolla has made probably one of the best arguments why we should NEVER compromise with the Liberals on anything. If you don't know Adam he is a TV/radio host who also does stand up. You may remember him, many years ago, from The Man Show. He used to host that show with Jimmy Kimmel. Jimmy Kimmel has sold out and is now worth a fortune, Adam did not and is not worth a fortune. Don't worry he's doing pretty well with his career just not as well as Jimmy who sold his soul for the Liberal cause. Thankfully Adam went the route of Liberty.

*To paraphrase Carolla, there was a time when you could smoke in restaurants. They are private property, and if the owner wanted to allow smoking, smoking was allowed. Then the government (liberals) decided smokers should be herded into their own area of a restaurant, the "smoking section." So they went so smokers in the main dining room and said, "We're going to need you to sit over here, in this side room You can smoke all you want, we just don't want other people to smell it while they're eating. You understand, right?"

Smokers, not wanting to cause a scene and knowing some non-smokers could be annoyed, happily complied.

Then the government comes back and says, "We're going to need you to move to the bar area when you smoke. People are drinking there, and eating here, so it'd just be better if you moved over there."

Smokers picked up their ashtrays, "Sure thing," they said, and moved to the bar.

The government comes back and says they need smokers to step out front. "If you could just stand out front and smoke, that would be much better for everyone, OK? Don't worry, there's an awning and a heater, so you'll be protected from the weather."

Smokers picked up and moved outside.

"If you could move 50 feet from the door, that would be very helpful," the government said next. "People smell smoke as they walk in the door and we don't want that. Thanks."

And now smokers are stuck down the block, wet and wondering how this happened. If someone had come up to them at first and said, "Hey, get down the street if you want to smoke," it never would have happened, they wouldn't have stood for it. But little by little, inch by inch, they moved because each move was small and seemed like a compromise.

Now smokers are never getting back inside, even if the owners of a bar or restaurant want them to. Their rights are gone, the private property rights of the owners are gone, and it was all done in the name of compromise.

There is no compromise with someone who doesn't want you to exist, there is only incrementally losing ground until you no longer exist. A right diminished will never return, government does not cede back power once seized. *


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

There is no compromise with liberals, only surrender, one step at a time.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's the liberal play book. Keep nagging until they get what they want, baby steps. 

Which is why we can't give an inch with guns.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

At what point within a thousand cuts do we say no? Give not one more inch of ground.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Look all we are asking is you give up machine guns what is not reasonable about that. Oh and a 3 day waiting period come on what is the rush if it helps protect the children. No one rushes out to buy a new machine gun the day before a big hunting trip. We just asking for a few small concession to protect the children. It makes sense to any sane reasonable person, come on can't we all agree on this.
Short answer NO.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

The answer? voting is worthless, IMHO...revolution? They will systematically disarm people 1 block at a time, with no warnings, so there will be no way to defend ourselves or our neighbors. They out-gun us in all ways...what do we do? I wish I knew...If 3 MRAPS come down my block with 3 brigades of "police" soldiers, what will you realistically be able to do? Shoot your way out? Unless we ALL stand united, this will fail for us...even hiding firearms won't do any good because 1 or 2 won't mean anything against their army....it's sad to see, but I think we need a preemptive strike...We The People are more quickly being turned into sheep. 

They are willing to kill innocents children for gun control, and lives of the non-elite don't mean anything...

Sorry for the defeatist attitude, and I'm not giving up, but...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> The answer? voting is worthless, IMHO...revolution? They will systematically disarm people 1 block at a time, with no warnings, so there will be no way to defend ourselves or our neighbors. They out-gun us in all ways...what do we do? I wish I knew...If 3 MRAPS come down my block with 3 brigades of "police" soldiers, what will you realistically be able to do? Shoot your way out? Unless we ALL stand united, this will fail for us...even hiding firearms won't do any good because 1 or 2 won't mean anything against their army....it's sad to see, but I think we need a preemptive strike...We The People are more quickly being turned into sheep.
> 
> They are willing to kill innocents children for gun control, and lives of the non-elite don't mean anything...
> 
> ...


I agree with your sentiment, but.... Go jump on FakeBook and talk about your 'preemptive strike' and see how fast feds knock on your door. Hell, dont even need to go on FB. There's enough eyes right here right now. Stay safe.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> I agree with your sentiment, but.... Go jump on FakeBook and talk about your 'preemptive strike' and see how fast feds knock on your door. Hell, dont even need to go on FB. There's enough eyes right here right now. Stay safe.


Yes, I agree...not sure how else to say it...and I don't belong to fakebook. it's enough to have google attachments let alone that horrible place...I like the Beatles: Revolution 

Michael J.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Michael_Js said:


> Yes, I agree...not sure how else to say it...and I don't belong to fakebook. it's enough to have google attachments let alone that horrible place...I like the Beatles: Revolution
> 
> Michael J.


Gun Confiscation Beta Tests Are Spreading Across the Country - Dave Hodges - The Common Sense Show

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> The answer? voting is worthless, IMHO...revolution? They will systematically disarm people 1 block at a time, with no warnings, so there will be no way to defend ourselves or our neighbors. They out-gun us in all ways...what do we do? I wish I knew...If 3 MRAPS come down my block with 3 brigades of "police" soldiers, what will you realistically be able to do? Shoot your way out? Unless we ALL stand united, this will fail for us...even hiding firearms won't do any good because 1 or 2 won't mean anything against their army....it's sad to see, but I think we need a preemptive strike...We The People are more quickly being turned into sheep.
> 
> They are willing to kill innocents children for gun control, and lives of the non-elite don't mean anything...
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from but you must also figure into the equation the fact that there are a lot of LEO's that are 2A supporting patriots. That police army will shrink if it push ever comes to shove.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'll try to be as clear as I can on this.

Full fledged gun confiscation in America is a PIPE DREAM.
They know it. We should know it too.

The same "shock and awe" tactics will be employed the first time this is tried. The intention will be to convince the public that resistance is futile, which is pure lunacy.
The tactics will make them appear as if they are a numerous army, capable of instituting martial law at will for any duration they wish, and going into any neighborhood they wish for any reason they wish.
This is all for show.

Yes, it can be employed successfully on a single house or even a single suburban street. But then what?
Ask any tactician what the logistical implications of a full military force would be to confiscate all guns in the US, and they will just laugh at you.
It is an unsustainable show of force.
Their will be blanket raids scattered across a city to give the impression that they can reach anyone anywhere.
They might be able to conduct these raids for two or three days solid.
Then... physical and mental exhaustion will claim the teams. They will have to rest.
By this time, the people have already been altered to the activity, and must now make a choice. Surrender or resist.

Many will likely surrender. Many will not. The situation will devolve rapidly from there. You will start to see shootouts all over the neighborhood, you will start to see riots, arson, explosions, bodies lying in the street. Hell will break loose.
Without a real military occupying force to support these efforts and quell the uprising, it will be an unwinnable scenario from the gun grabber's POV.
Their identities will be exposed. Their family's lives will be in mortal danger. Their homes will be destroyed.
They are members of the community they will be doing this against. They will not be able to hide behind a mask for long.

Unless you're one of the first houses hit in those first few days (not statistically likely), you will still be capable of mounting a defense to this tyrannical activity.

It is all theater. It is all a show. It is all designed to make you surrender before ever putting up a fight.
Don't allow it.

In the end, it will be up to every man to decide for himself.
I leave you with the words of Sir Winston Churchill:


> "If you will not fight for right when you can easily win without blood shed;
> if you will not fight when your victory is sure and not too costly;
> you may come to the moment when you will have to fight with all the odds against you and only a precarious chance of survival.
> There may even be a worse case. You may have to fight when there is no hope of victory, because it is better to perish than to live as slaves."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All I can say to @Sasquatch's post is


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

With regards to the smoker’s dilemma, I couldn’t help but notice the trend. I’m not a smoker and I feel bad for them. With guns I’d like it if I didn’t have to be a hard-liner. Example, “We can all agree that guns should not be in the hands of people with mental illness.” Me, define the parameters of mental illness. It’s cold out and I leave the house “without my hat”, I go back inside asking “anybody see where I put my hat?”, laughter ensues; some kind soul replies! “It’s on your head.” Real world occurrence. Am I a mental defective? I can’t trust these 2nd Amendment detractors. So no! Give no ground.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

How do you eat an Elephant? One bite at a time!

That is the lib/socialist plan for gun control.
Sadly, the Right cannot see it!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I urge everyone to do as I have done.

I have discussed this with my good friends and some like minded people that are nearby;

If circumstances are dire and gun grabbers come for your guns, alert me and everyone else who is like minded if you can. I will do my best to help make a stand to repel the enemy. I pray that I have the courage to do so. The older I get, the more I KNOW I will stand firm to protect and save the 2nd Amendment to The United States Constitution. 

From My Cold Dead Hands
Shall Not Be Infringed
Molon Labe

Yippee Kie-Yay Mother-EFFER...Yippee Kie-Yay


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am with @Slippy, no one takes my guns. @Kauboy is exactly right. There are an estimated 300 million guns in this country. That is the low end, I think it's much higher. There are trillions of rounds in America. If gun owners were the problem, they would know it. No way they can grab them all at once. I will say it. Yippee Kie-Yay Mother-****ers...Yippee Kie-Yay :shock:


----------

